# Lord of the Rings Books for Sale



## Michael Thomas (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all,

A friend of mine is selling the Harper Collins boxset of 3 books (Fellowship, Two Towers, Return) new and sealed in a nice box. I was just wondering if anyone on here was interested or knew of anywhere these could be sold. It would be nice to keep but due to Christmas they need to be sold. 

Feel free to message me on here.

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## carolynphillips (Apr 24, 2018)

Is it still available? Because I want to buy it via best betting websites for horse racing


----------

